# Here we go again...



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

my female ram is egg heavy again. she's about 1/2 an inch smaller than the male, but now twice as wide...

check out the tummy!
View attachment 46655


and look how much pink she has on her! (she's the one on the right)
View attachment 46656


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

congrats ur fish is a slut.







just make sure they dont eat the babies.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Hopefully she'll lay some more eggs soon. I see you bought some neons.









My female convict is tha' slut, but she hates the male and she's in another tank at the moment. Really lucky to be alive considering she got the sh*t kicked out of her 2 days ago.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

As par for the course, first spawning was practice. Hopefully they'll get it right this time.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

she is getting pretty heavy when is she expecting







are rams normally good parents? or are they eggeaters/childabusers normally?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

egging up


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

redbellyman21 said:


> she is getting pretty heavy when is she expecting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard they're egg eaters/childabusers :laugh: but I wouldn't generalize. Most cichlid parents do this out of inexperience or because they are nervous for some reason. Maybe because of the way many are kept (in a community) they get nervous more often? I could be wrong, just guessing


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

let there be... EGGS! i think they're infertile again though


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> let there be... EGGS! i think they're infertile again though
> 
> 
> 
> ...










dam that sucks


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

If it's true I'd give the male one more shot, and then I'd replace his blank-shooting arse...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

acestro said:


> If it's true I'd give the male one more shot, and then I'd replace his blank-shooting arse...
> [snapback]871122[/snapback]​











Thats So True...


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

is it the male that's infertile??? could the female be it??? i did just get a new blue female and Tigger seems to like her MUCH better... literally he's pretty much paired with her and makes poor Sophe stay to the edges of teh tank.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I highly doubt the female is the problem, you have proof that her plumbing is good.

The alternative is that she lays eggs by herself (so sad...:laugh: ) which does happen (not often if there's a male in the tank, though). See if the new couple has fertile eggs, that'll answer some questions.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

beautiful fish


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

No updates?.....:rock:


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

whoops....

lol, so here's the update. they ate the eggs, i introduced another female (german blue) and she and the male took an instant liking to each other. they laid eggs, which were FERTILE! however, sophe, realizing that the new female had stolen her man, took her revenge by eating the new eggs.... grrr.

i have a new tank that will be specifically for the rams as soon as it cycles.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

^^^ Why did you let them eat the eggs?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Filo, if you'd bred enough cichlids (not cons) you'd know that sh*t happens.

I can't seriously imagine Tink watching the fish chow down on fertile eggs and thinking 'oh well, I don't feel like doing anything about it'

I am surprised that the pair let her eat the eggs, however...


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

Filo said:


> congrats ur fish is a slut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahaha that was great hahahahahaha


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

^^^ hey and it really happened


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

It actually happens more than half the time with first-time breeders.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

may i suggest putting a small clay pot [on its side] in the tank? gives them a neater place to lay eggs and you have less chances of getting fry [once you get some] stuck between the gravel. it's also easier to defend from would-be egg-eaters.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

hyphen said:


> may i suggest putting a small clay pot [on its side] in the tank? gives them a neater place to lay eggs and you have less chances of getting fry [once you get some] stuck between the gravel. it's also easier to defend from would-be egg-eaters.
> [snapback]887542[/snapback]​


That's a good point, make it easier for the parents to keep her away.


----------

